# Radio/TV-Server



## tomgk (3. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

Ich möchte einen Server schreiben, der Musik- und Video-Playlist live streamen soll (so ähnlich Art Radio/Fehrnsehen), aber ich hab noch nichts in Sachen Multimedia-Server gemacht.
Meine Fragen:
Wie macht man so einen Stream?
Mit welchen Protokoll senden?

Ich hab schon gegooglt, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.

MfG tomgk


----------



## SlaterB (3. Aug 2010)

vielleicht hilft
http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=690956
und von dort aus verlinkt
CLDC and MIDP - MP3 Streaming over HTTP [Locked]


----------



## HoaX (3. Aug 2010)

Am Besten du fängst erstmal an zu lernen wie man richtig googlet. Weil die Frage kam schon so oft ... und wenn dir das zu hoch ist dann fang mit was einfacherem an. VLC, Zattoo, ... sind nicht einfach so mal über Nacht von nem Anfänger geschrieben worden.


----------



## tomgk (3. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

Ich kann nicht gut Englisch und verstehe die beiden Threads nicht wirklich.

Was ich nicht weiß:
-wie sende ich mehrere Musikdateien hintereinander so als wäre es eine Datei?
-wie sende ich eine Musikdatei an einer bestimmten Stelle sodass sie noch abspielbar ist?
-wie sende ich die Musik über UDP sodass trotz verlorener Pakete noch abspielbar ist?

Das Probleme ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie Musikdateien genau aufgebaut sind.
Da gibts ja diese Frames: Haben die eine bestimmte Größe und kann trotz fehlender Frames noch die Musik abgespielt werden?
Wenns so wäre könnte man ganze Frames in UDP-Pakete schicken.

MfG tomgk


----------

